# Sometimes I go very blank



## fleur de lis (Oct 10, 2011)

I have been in therapy for a number of years and recently realised that I frequently go into my head and its all very blank. I'm somewhere but don't ask me where. I don't know. It's been put to me that I appear confused. 

Does anybody else have this experience and if you have got round it, how?


----------



## LindZISOPRAH (Oct 12, 2011)

Yes i have the exact same issue. I dont understand why.. or how to fix it. If you figure this out, let me know how =)


----------



## fleur de lis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, hopefully someone here may give us a clue!


----------



## hannahjoy (Oct 6, 2011)

I get the same way sometimes... :/ I think that it might be some sort of coping mechanism that I used throughout childhood. I've been noticing it more now that I'm older and have been put into more pressured situations.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

Just wondering, so is the case that your mind goes blank once in a while like in anxious situations? or am I misunderstanding.

I don't necessarily always have a blank mind, but when I go to therapy (not too often) I always forget my problems when asked how I've been doing so I just say "fine".


----------



## StarGazerGirl (Oct 2, 2011)

I feel this way too. It's a big issue for me because it makes me feel very numb, empty and dumb. Maybe it's a different feeling for me but Blank is how I would describe it too.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Have you ever used benzodiazepines?


----------



## nickcorona (Oct 17, 2010)

Yes. All the time. I didn't used to be this way, but now it's become apart of who I am unfortunately. I'm very much empty inside. Probably because I had to outlaw all my emotions and ambitions to get rid of the hurt. You can't feel pain when you're numb.


----------



## wanderinginwonderland (Sep 8, 2011)

When there are so many questions in life sometimes it feels like there are no right answers and my mind going blank is way of silencing those voices. Sometimes it can be a peaceful place but if you are trying to remain focused on something it can feel debilitating a little like how writers describe as “writers block”. It sounds like you have a sense of guilt like you’re trying to focus but you can’t. The only way I have found to deal with this is by taking action on one specific thing in my life that I feel anxious about and that allows me to feel like I am making ground, even if it’s just a small step. When I feel like I am doing something to improve I feel less guilty about blanking out.


----------



## fleur de lis (Oct 10, 2011)

There are lots of really interesting points made here for me, so thankyou:

I do think it is a coping mechanism from childhood
It can be when under pressure, stress and anxiety provoking situations like speaking in front of a group
It can make me feel stupid if at work etc
The blankness feels like I'm somewhere good and having great thoughts, but there are no thoughts! Just Nothingness.
Perhaps it is just pure escapism from emotional pain by retreating into the head?

It also happens in therapy / personal development workshops and the feedback has been that I look confused and guess what? I don't feel at all confused?????????


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

At times my thoughts stream by at a good clip, to where I feel so unfocused, and then random times everything screeches to a halt where I feel my mind is frozen in place or just blank. 

It can be embarrassing when asked a simple question and not be able to come up with a simple response straight away :blank (Or conversely, to be flooded with too many answers at once.)

Years ago when I was concerned about this happening with increasing frequency, I was diagnosed with temporal lobe seizures and given med samples. I don't believe this is correct, but by describing it as if my mind goes blank or black, I can understand this path of diagnosis.

I now think it may have more to do with several (undiagnosed) concussions I've had over time. I do my best to embrace my seeming flakiness, knowing I'm not as dumb as I may occasionally appear


----------

